# MOVING SALE! Free Big TV Stand



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

I am in the middle of moving and decided that it would be best to start my tank over again in the new place as opposed to try to move the fish and plants. So I am selling all of the plants and fish in my 57 gallon tank and some other stuff.

ALL FISH AND PLANTS ARE SOLD

FILTER SOLD










TV Stand - From Ikea. 6 month old. *FREE*. We don't have a spot for it in our new place. It's great. TV, printer etc. not included. Still available. Need gone in the next few days. You need to be able to come pick it up be Wednesday.

I really would like to move all of this stuff in the next few days. Feel free to make me an offer or if you buy a bunch I'll cut you a deal. I am around all day tomorrow (Sunday) and Monday. As well a bit in the couple days after that. PM me or send me a text at 604-561-2707.

Thanks!

James


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Cardinals, driftwood and eheim are all pending. The rest of the prices have been reduced. Thanks!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Good deals, if you where closer to me, i'd take all the group of plants and fish!
Good luck with the sale and move!


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Jimbo said:


> I would like to ideally sell all of the fish to one person and would sell them all together for $25.


does this mean you would give preference to whomever buys them all?
I would be interested.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

that wood is dirt cheap


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Everything but the rocks is currently pending. Thanks.


----------



## Lshade (Feb 9, 2014)

Rams still available?


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Lshade said:


> Rams still available?


No. Sorry. Everything but the rocks is currently spoken for and being picked up today. I will let you know if they become available.


----------



## Lshade (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah I read that after, sorry. Thanks anyways tho


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Most is gone or pending. TV stand still available.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump. If anyone can come get the TV stand, they can have it for free. It's big and would need a truck. Also if anyone wants the rocks they are free as well but you need to take them all. Thanks.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Stand is pending.


----------

